# Gas pro vanes



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just saw these the other day on the LAS website too and have been curious. Anxious to see if anybody has experience with them.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Saw that too. Those who use the Gas-pro vanes seem to love them. I like how they have a long tag end front and back to catch the tape that holds them down. I wasn't aware that several Olympic medalists from London were using them. It makes me curious who those archers were now.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I recently needed some vanes and had narrowed my choice down to Gas Pro or Eli vanes. I already had experience with Eli vanes and was very satisfied with them but I thought I'd check out the Gas Pro. Their website shows 'recurve efficient', 'wind efficient', 'field efficient', 'indoor efficient', and 'indoor efficient 4inch', each of which comes in various stiffness. I quickly eliminated the indoor options, which left me with 3 other choices......but I had no idea as to whether 'soft', 'medium' or 'hard' would work the best for me so I bought some more Eli vanes. When I learn more about choosing the CORRECT (for me) Gas Pro vane I will consider them again. - John


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Saw that too. Those who use the Gas-pro vanes seem to love them. I like how they have a long tag end front and back to catch the tape that holds them down. I wasn't aware that several Olympic medalists from London were using them. It makes me curious who those archers were now.



As far as I remember, in London Olympic Games all Koreans were using Spin Wing, and this cuts Men and Women individual Gold and Women team Gold from the possibility. The Men team Gold was made by 2 x Elivanes ( Michele and Mauro Nespoli) and 1 x Spin Wing (Marco Galiazzo) . So, what remains is Silver men and women team and individuals (not sure about their vanes). No Gold medal for gas Pro vanes, for sure. May be advertisemnt should mention "Paralympic Games", not " Games " only...


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Was Michele using S3? It did not look the parabolic type.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

I picked some up from Lancaster a couple of months ago out of their bargain bin before they officially carried them. Although my first time using mylar vanes very happy with them. They have taken many hard impacts with other arrows and survived in my cold weather shooting. Had one vane come loose from another arrow tearing front tape off but was able to retape the front and stick it back down.

GasPro also has great customer service initial inquiry was answered within the hour.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Neo888 said:


> Was Michele using S3? It did not look the parabolic type.


S3 confirmed , and using them today too, at the Italian team selections for Shanghai World cup (1st Nespoli 1339, 2nd Michele 1335, Fita round, very cold, some rain and wind..)


----------

